#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Truss, is dit wel gezond?

## Tiemen

Onlangs kwam ik dit tegen op internet, en het verbaasde me dat dit nog gedaan werd, ik dacht dat we al voorbij de "oertijd" waren. Zijn er mensen die dit al eens 'in real life' gezien hebben? Vooral de [u]koppeling</u> stoort me, en zeker na een cursus "bouwkunde" juist achter de rug te hebben ben ik ten zeerste verwonderd dat sommige mensen dit nog maar *durven* gebruiken. De wonderen zijn de wereld nog niet uit.

Tiemen (verbaasd en gefrustreerd)

----------


## Reemski

Ach, een stalen bout kan extreem veel verdragen. Voor zover deze op zijn lengteas wordt belast, wat hier vrijwel het geval is.
Daarom toch wel vreemd, echt veel zou ik er inderdaad niet aan durven hangen.

Wat mij ook opvalt is de manier van (stroom)verdelen. Harting naar CEE, vervolgens verdeeldozen waar vanalles-en-nog-wat uit komt.

----------


## Delirium crew

Op de eerste foto lijkt het een gloed nieuwe truss
of hun hebben proffesionele truss poetsers <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## showband

het lijkt wel alsof er DMX uit de netspanningskastjes komt?

In dat geval kun je bij kabelbreuken/kortsluitingen vol in de spanning grijpen als je een DMX vastpakt....???

Of je lichttafel frituren via de datakabel.

enz enz

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## DjJeroen

Vind dit ook wel een hele rare manier van koppelen moet ik zeggen!

Van Harting naar CEE is niet zo gek want dat gebruiken wij ook voor motoren wat hun ook doen zo te zien.

Die verdeeldoos ziet er wel heel vaag uit ja.

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## moderator

Die truss koppelingen gun je niemand nee.
Denk dat de harting idd de motorsturing betrft, dat xlretje...geen idee, de eigenaar van de fotos mailen is geen optie?

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## CyberNBD

Lijkt op een combi verdeelsysteempje voor dmx en stroomvoorziening van dmx lampies, lijkt me wel dat je op deze manier snel aan 300 mtr zit als alles heen en terug moet van en naar 1 punt.

Stukkies truss zonder einde, en nog een aantal vage dingen die ik zag, lijkt me meer zelfbouwtruss eigenlijk?

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## axs

Kan mis zijn, maar dit lijkt mij een klus van DWR in België.
Af te leiden uit de reklame op de achtergrond van de foto's.  Is getrokken in het noorden van Belgisch Limburg.
Zij gebruiken inderdaad zelfgemaakte truss.
Zou zelfs gekeurd zijn!

Zij doen onderandere de party's voor Studio Brussel en TMF hier in België.


Hun site  www.dwr.be

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Tiemen

Aha...gekeurd! En kan iemand daar dan wat duidelijkheid over scheppen?

Tiemen

----------


## Iko

ach ach ach het is nooit zo erg als die van mij... daar gaan gewoon drie roestvrijstalen pijpen voor de ene helft de truss in en de andere helft in de andere en dan boutjes er moertjes er door heen... maar het houd wel opzich... heb er nu iets van euh 60 kilo aan gehange en ik zelf ook nog op een stuk van 5 meter.. maar het boog minimaal door...


greetzz Iko

----------


## Roland

Beetje vreemde manier van je DMX leggen, maar oke. 
Die harting --&gt; CEE verloopjes zullen inderdaad voor de spanning van de verlichting zijn ipv de motoren, waar ik ze normaal voor gebruik. 

Maar die truss is gekeurd zeggen ze, dan zal dat wel goed zitten. er zitten in iedere geval wel safety's aan die mac's dus ze zullen wel weten waar ze mee bezig zijn.

----------


## DjJeroen

Dacht toch echt dat die Harting naar CEE voor motorsturing was!
Waar haal jij dan vandaan dat voor verlichting is? <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ik heb dit topic maar een paar keer aan me voorbij laten gaan, maar dan nu toch echt even een reactie.

Uit de postings is weer eens te peilen wat voor soort klussen de mensen hier doen.

Ooit gehoord van de merken Thomas, Tomcat en Slick?

Dat zijn echt Amerikaanse merken en daar werkt het namelijk altijd zo.
http://www.jthomaseng.com

Maar denk nu eens reeél....
Een bout-moer verbinding op een plaat die op 4 punten rond gelast is...
Of een conishe pen verbinding die aan alle kanten trekt aan een alluminium huis dat rond gelast is aan een 50mm buis.

Conish met pennen is 100x sneller....

maar ik heb Pro-Lyte - Euro truss - Interal en protruss zien scheuren / breken / vouwen..

Dit heb ik nog NOOIT meegemaakt met de trussing van amerikaans fabrikaat.

Do i need to say more?


*Showtechniek*

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Dacht toch echt dat die Harting naar CEE voor motorsturing was!
> Waar haal jij dan vandaan dat voor verlichting is? <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> Groeten Jeroen



Op de foto's zie je 2 vormen CEE

*CEE 16A 3P Blauw(waarschijnlijk, kan ook 32A zijn)
*CEE 16A 5P Rood 
Dat valt namelijk allemaal onder de naam CEE

CEE zoals wij die gebruiken in europa 3 verdeeld categorien:

ROOD - BLAUW - GEEL

*ROOD Kracht voeding.*

in 4 polig 3x fase + PE (rand-aarde)
en 5 polig 3x fase + N nul + PE (rand-aarde)
resp.
16,32,63 en 125 Ampere

*BLAUW Singlefase/ Enkele fase*

alleen in 3 polig L fase + N nul + PE (rand-aarde)
resp.
16,32 en 63 Ampere

*GEEL Stuurstroom*

alleen in 3 polig 16 Ampere
voor sturing, 110V of laagspanings installaties.

Op de meeste varianten zijn mogelijkhden als graden verdraaing mogelijk om een systeem te bepalen.

Dit houd simpel gezegd in dat je de pen bezetting kan draaien.
Bijvoorbeeld bij een 3 polige CEE blauw 16A staat de PE (aarde) pen (de Dikkere) geijk aan het uitstekende deeltej aan de stekker.
Deze is in 3 standen te verplaatsen zodat deze in een bepaald systeem niet fout gestoken kunnen worden en zo dus veilig zijn.

Aanvulling/verbeteringen zijn welkom....


*Showtechniek*

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Kan mis zijn, maar dit lijkt mij een klus van DWR in België.
> Af te leiden uit de reklame op de achtergrond van de foto's.  Is getrokken in het noorden van Belgisch Limburg.
> Zij gebruiken inderdaad zelfgemaakte truss.
> Zou zelfs gekeurd zijn!
> 
> Zij doen onderandere de party's voor Studio Brussel en TMF hier in België.
> 
> 
> ...



Die trussing geloof ik wel, maar kan er dan a.u.b. iemand tegen die jongens daar vertellen dat de manier van riggen op de 2e foto van tom (die met dat cirkel trusje) absoluut niet kan/mag...

Maar daar zal die rode zwaailamp in het center dan wel voor bedoeld zijn...[<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Tiemen

Tot zover het gelul!

Ten eerste moet ten minste M16 gebruikt worden, mijn oog kan mij bedriegen, maar dat ziet er niet het geval uit. Dit systeem werd inderdaad uitgevonden door Thomas, Tomcat-UK, LSD/Total Fabrications...

Ten tweede, zelfbouw bij zo een toepassingen is zever. Misschien een klein voorbeeldje: een van de duurste olieplatformen ter wereld, een of andere lasser wil aan één van de steunen een laddertje lassen om van het bootje gemakkelijk op het platform te komen, 2 jaar later ligt het boorplatform op de bodem van de oceaan, reden: de paal met het gelaste trapje is ingestort door krimp/uitzetting en uiteindelijk breuk bij de las.
Je moet niet lullen dat Amerikanen de beste zijn...Dat kan misschien wel, maar het gaat hier over zelfbouw en dat is in niets te vergelijken met Tomcat of zoiets.
Door het lassen van de verschillende diktes Al zullen warmtegeleidingen overal anders zijn en er zal krimp in verschillende mate op verschillende plaats optreden, en dat zal niet zo goed berekent zijn zoals bij merken als Tomcat; tot zover de vergelijking met deftige merken dus.

Ten derde. 2 moeren worden op trek belast (vereenvoudigd). En je kan zomaar niet zeggen 'dit zal wel stevig genoeg zijn'. Als je het deftig wil doen moeten de bouten met een bepaalde voorspankracht aangedraaid worden, maar welke rigger gaat zoiets doen? inderdaad, niemand.

Ten vierde. Er is geen goede overbrenging van krachten op het vakwerk. Er zullen teveel buigspanningen zijn die extra moeten opgenomen worden. Inderdaad, bij Tomcat zullen ingenieurs daarover nagedacht hebben, maar bij DWR? I don't think so...

Ten vijfde. Een bout-moer verbinding met plaat is de slechtste mogelijke verbinding die je je maar kan indenken, dus niet beginnen vergelijken met conische verbindingen...

Dan; als je het goedkeurt Showtechniek, vraag je je dan niet af:
-kwaliteit Al?
-vakwerkberekeningen?
-berekende krachten?
-veiligheidsfactoren?
-TUV keuring?
-ontwerpfactoren?





> citaat:
> Dit heb ik nog NOOIT meegemaakt met de trussing van amerikaans fabrikaat.



Daar gaat het me echt niet om...Die Amerikanen zullen wel goed zijn, alhoewel deze boutverbindingen uiteindelijk toch zullen verdwijnen, omdat ze theoretisch gezien heel slecht ontworpen zijn. Het gaat me erom dat bij het gevaarlijkste koppelsysteem zelfbouw is toegepast, en ik vroeg daar reactie op, en blijkbaar keur jij, Showtechniek, dit zonder vragen stellen goed?

Tiemen

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Beetje vreemde manier van je DMX leggen, maar oke. 
> Die harting --&gt; CEE verloopjes zullen inderdaad voor de spanning van de verlichting zijn ipv de motoren, waar ik ze normaal voor gebruik. 
> 
> Maar die truss is gekeurd zeggen ze, dan zal dat wel goed zitten. er zitten in iedere geval wel safety's aan die mac's dus ze zullen wel weten waar ze mee bezig zijn.
> 
> Dat de DMX en de Stroom verdeeling in 1 behuizing zijn ondergebracht is maar 1 ding te zeggen: Dit mag dus absoluut niet!!!



Aan de nummering van de bekabeling ed. te zien zal het wel een standaard "set" zijn.
Is erg snel om zo te werken en erg netjes in je trussing.

De DMX bekabeling is dmv. krimpkous aan de voedings kabel vast gezet.
Dat is dus 1 kabel die naar iedere fixture gaat.

Het is wel erg storings gevoelig en je moet erg opletten..je gebruikt nu 2 tot 3 maal zoveel DMX bekabeling. 
Daarintegen komt alles op 1 centraal punt samen.

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Tot zover het gelul!
> 
> Ten eerste moet ten minste M16 gebruikt worden, mijn oog kan mij bedriegen, maar dat ziet er niet het geval uit. Dit systeem werd inderdaad uitgevonden door Thomas, Tomcat-UK, LSD/Total Fabrications...
> 
> Ten tweede, zelfbouw bij zo een toepassingen is zever. Misschien een klein voorbeeldje: een van de duurste olieplatformen ter wereld, een of andere lasser wil aan één van de steunen een laddertje lassen om van het bootje gemakkelijk op het platform te komen, 2 jaar later ligt het boorplatform op de bodem van de oceaan, reden: de paal met het gelaste trapje is ingestort door krimp/uitzetting en uiteindelijk breuk bij de las.
> Je moet niet lullen dat Amerikanen de beste zijn...Dat kan misschien wel, maar het gaat hier over zelfbouw en dat is in niets te vergelijken met Tomcat of zoiets.
> Door het lassen van de verschillende diktes Al zullen warmtegeleidingen overal anders zijn en er zal krimp in verschillende mate op verschillende plaats optreden, en dat zal niet zo goed berekent zijn zoals bij merken als Tomcat; tot zover de vergelijking met deftige merken dus.
> 
> ...



laten we nog even verder "Lullen"

1 opmerking....LEZEN....

Ik heb nergens gezegd dat de truss op de foto's veilig is.

Dat zal en kan ik ook nooit beweren...

maar het was als reactie op de woorden over bout/moer verbindingen op truss-systemen.

Tot zover....

*Showtechniek*

----------


## CyberNBD

Interessante discussie...
Volgens mij is er sinds een paar dagen trouwens iemand van DWR actief hiero op het forum, aan z'n handtekening te zien? (Jo Vaes?) misschien kan die wat meer duidelijkheid scheppen...
Die gasten komen trouwens nog uit de buurt ook, als het allemaal zo makkelijk is hiero ga ik ook maar eens richting alu lasser ipv kapitalen uit te geven aan prolyte truss.... (NOT <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Tiemen

Trouwens, het aller-aller-allerminste wat je zou kunnen verwachten zijn toch borgmoeren? Anders kan het boeltje gewoon los_trillen_. Maar zie ik borgmoeren? Nee hoor!

Moest dit nu allemaal bedacht, berekend en getekend zijn door een burgerlijk bouwkundig-werktuigkundig ingenieur en daarna gekeurd, dan zou ik er misschien nog durven onderlopen, maar aan alle details die nu naar boven komen lijkt me maar 1 mogelijkheid: errond lopen.


Tiemen (die vanaf nu altijd controleert als ie ergens gaat als er bruggen hangen van DWR, en indien positief, z'n helmpje opzet)

----------


## DjJeroen

Showtechniek:Je wil dus zeggen dat de rode CEE niet gebruikt wordt voor de motoren omdat die rood is? <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik weet wel zo goed als zeker dat die wel voor motoren gebruikt word!

Waarom mag je dat cirkeltrusje niet zo ophangen? <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## Michel tenhage

Omdat de kracht die op het aanknopingspunt rust véél te groot is.  
Het trusje kan ook vrij bewegen wat ook weer allerlei trek- en duwspanningen met zich meebrengt. 
Evenals een extra beveiliging, ter voorkoming dat er een staalkabeltje breekt, ontbreekt. (woordspeling hé...)

Het lijkt mij geen lekker gevoel als je een trackje met macjes op je knar krijgt. Maar er zijn mensen die daar mischien wel een lekker gevoel bij krijgen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>




Met zeer veel hoogachting en waardering teken ik,

Michel Tenhage

----------


## smitsie

hallo allemaal ik volg al een tijdje deze discussie.
eerst en vooral zou ik willen zeggen dat het sound & light bedrijf "dwr" een uitstekende reputatie heeft. dit zijn pro's. geen prutsers.
of ze al dan niet hun trussing zelf maken weet ik niet. mocht dit zo zijn dan kan ik moeilijk geloven dat ze een loopje zouden nemen met de veiligheid en de wetgeving. dwr gaat al een tijdje mee en er zijn  echter nog nooit ongelukken gebeurd. ( zo slecht is hun materiaal en hun trussers toch niet)

ik zit zelf ook in de sector van sound & light en heb al mijn trussen gekocht (prolyte) ik bevestig en koppel deze op de manier gelijk het moet met koppelaars en spigotten.
 mvg
smits ronny

----------


## jo vaes

Om alle roddels uit de wereld te helpen. Deze trussen zijn wel degelijk gekeurd en zijn zelf gemaakt. We zijn begonnen met prolyte maar dat gezeik met die pinnen werden we kotsbeu en deze manier van werken is veel sneller. Wat betreft die harting samen met XLR, deze komt uit op een centrale psu waar dmx en stroom appart opzit. In tegenstelling dan wat je zou verwachten hebben daar deze manier van werken nog amper met DMX problemen te maken, aangezien alles geboost wordt vooralleer dit naar de truss wordt gestuurd. Dit systeem wordt alleen maar gebruikt bij grote producties, is ook gemakkelijk om DMX fouten op te sporen indien deze er zijn aangezien je allemaal kleine circuits hebt.

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## jo vaes

is inderdaad voor spanning van belichting.

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## jo vaes

HEEL HET ONTWERP IS GEKEURD !!!!! WIJ ZIJN ZELFS 1 VAN DE WEINIGE FIRMA'S DIE IN ZALEN MET HOGE VEILIGHEIDSEISEN BINNENMOGEN, AANGEZIEN DE VOLLEDIGE CONSTRUCTIE, EVENEENS DE STAALKABELS (2 cm carré)DOOR EEN ERKENDE FIRMA GEKEURD WORD. EN DE HELE NEST, ALLES WORDT AANGEDRAAID MET EEN BOOR. GELOOF MIJ, IS VEILIG EN ZAL NOOIT IETS MEE GEBEUREN. In Ahoy was er ook iemand van de veiligheid gekomen, geen probleem gehad.

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## jo vaes

DEZE BOUTEN KUNNEN NIET LOSTRILLEN MAN MAN,ZE WORDEN NIET MET EEN SLEUTEL VASTGEDRAAID HOOR WAAR HALEN JULLIE HET TOCH. EN ALS JE DE TOUREN VAN TMF EN STUDIO BRUSSEL IN BELGIE MAG DOEN, DAN ZAL JE TOCH GOEDE PAPIEREN MOETEN VOORLEGGEN!

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## jo vaes

ALLES WORDT MET EEN PNEUMATISCHE BOOR VASTGEBOORD,KAN GEEN KANT UIT!!!!!!!! HALLO !!, WE GAAN DAAR OOK NIET ZOMAAR IETS IN DE LUCHT TAKELEN HE !!!!

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## fotomoderator

Jo, we geloven je wel hoor, maar moet dat echt allemaal in hoofdletters getypt??? komt nogal erg schreeuwerig over... ff op letten de volgende keer!!  Als je nou eens eerst alles had doorgelezen en dan 1 reactie had geplaatst waar alles netjes in stond uitgelegd kwam dat stukken beter over bij de andere forummers.

Fotomoderator fora J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## smitsie

voila dat is wat ik dacht en wat ik ook al eerder had gezegd. 
dwr is veel te bekend om zo maar effekes een brugske op te hangen met wat boutjes die effeks met de losse hand worden aangedraaid :-)

mvg smits ronny(BSL)

----------


## jo vaes

Toch één persoon met gezond verstand. Als men nu eventjes logisch zou nadenken dan zou men daar ook wel achter komen hé. Thanks for the support ronny! :-)


Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## jo vaes

sorry shift lock stond op. heb er helemaal geen probleem mee. Ma ik had weinig tijd, had nie gezien dat er zoveel reacties/vragen waren.
Mijn excuses als dit verkeerd overkwam

mvg 
Jo Vaes


Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> CEE zoals wij die gebruiken in europa 3 verdeeld categorien:
> 
> ROOD - BLAUW - GEEL
> 
> *ROOD Kracht voeding.*
> *BLAUW Singlefase/ Enkele fase*
> *GEEL Stuurstroom*



De tabellen van PCE die ik hier voor me heb tonen toch iets totaal anders. Mocht je het daar NIET mee eens zijn dan zul je de discussie met PCE aan moeten gaan (en waarschijnlijk ALLE andere fabrikanten van deze stekkers) aangezien dit (gelukkig) een gestandaardiseerde code is. Mocht je de code op willen zoeken: IEC 60309

Korte uitleg van de code:

Geel: Werkspanning 110-130V/50+60Hz. 2P+E, 3P+E,
3P+N+E (63.5V/110V tot 75V/130V).

Blauw: Werkspanning 220-250V/50+60Hz. 2P+E, 3P+E,
3P+N+E (120V/208V tot 144V/250V).

Rood: Werkspanning 380-415V/50+60Hz. 2P+E 3P+E,
3P+N+E (220V/380V tot 240V/415V).

Dan is er ook nog:
Violet: 20-25V
Wit: 40-50V
Zwart: 500-690V
Groen: &gt;60-500Hz (dus Hz i.p.v. V spec).

Of je een bepaalde kleurencombinatie (kleur/aantal pins) in de praktijk tegenkomt is een ander verhaal MAAR da's natuurlijk iets heel anders dan de specificatie zelf. Zo is de XLR-5 een GESTANDAARDISEERDE verbinding voor gebalanceerd stereo MAAR kom je hem in de praktijk vrijwel nooit tegen.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Tiemen

Waar kunnen we die keuringsbewijzen zien? 

En een bout hard aandraaien heeft tot niets garantie, alleen tot vermoedelijke snellere breuk dan op de juiste manier vastgedraaid.

Dus kan je eens stoppen met roepen en tieren, en iets deftigs zeggen ipv "Ahoy" "Stubru" "pro's",...voor mijn part zeg je dat je de paus bent...pfff.





> citaat:
>  GELOOF MIJ, IS VEILIG EN ZAL NOOIT IETS MEE GEBEUREN.



Over zo een dingen heb ik niet de neiging om zomaar dingen te geloven...





> citaat:
> DEZE BOUTEN KUNNEN NIET LOSTRILLEN MAN MAN,ZE WORDEN NIET MET EEN SLEUTEL VASTGEDRAAID HOOR WAAR HALEN JULLIE HET TOCH



één woord = bullshit. Als ze niet geborgd zijn kan alles lostrillen.





> citaat:
> dwr is veel te bekend om zo maar effekes een brugske op te hangen met wat boutjes die effeks met de losse hand worden aangedraaid :-)



Daar gaat het niet om meneer het genie...Maar dank u voor de 'foute' mening...





> citaat:
> Toch één persoon met gezond verstand. Als men nu eventjes logisch zou nadenken dan zou men daar ook wel achter komen hé



Zever in pakskes! Dus we zouden allemaal maar moeten geloven dat het goed genoeg is en rekenen op andermans kennis...Mhm, al bij al is me 1 ding duidelijk geworden, Jo heeft er _geen_ kennis van. "Alles draaien we goed vast, dus het is in orde" Yeah sure.


Tiemen

PS Dit is en blijft een oud koppelsysteem dat uit de markt zal verdwijnen, dus om dit _beter_ dan andere koppelingen te noemen zal je al heel wat uit de kast moeten halen.

----------


## jo vaes

Heb nooit beweerd dat dit beter is. Maar als het door de keuring geraakt dan zal het toch wel veilig moeten zijn hé. En nee, ik heb er niet veel verstand van, ben zelf geen rigger, ben lichttechnieker. Ma ik weet wel 1 ding, er is nog nooit een trus naar beneden gekomen en nog nooit 1 bout losgekomen. Het spijt mij als dit je teleursteld tiemen, maar het is nu eenmaal zo. PS, ben altijd bereid om naar voorstellen te luisteren.
Dus een gekeurde takel mag ook nie gehangen worden ?? Hij zit wel vast maar wat als de ketting die GEKEURD is breekt ??

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## jo vaes

Ik heb bij andere bedrijven gewerkt die volgens hetzelfde principe werken. Het kan toch moeilijk zijn dat al deze bedrijve verkeerd zitten ? De mogelijkheid bestaat, ik verdedig niemand, maar het lijkt mij toch sterk. Ik ga hier geen woorden maar aan vuil maken. En tiemen, ik ga niet zomaar aan mijn baas vragen om die keuringsbewijzen boven te halen voor 'iemand' op een forum, hij gaat mij die toch nie zomaar overhandigen. Indien u van een erkend veiligheidsorgaan was zou hij hier geen problemen over maken. En ivm met da roepen en tieren. Da was een fout van mij waarvoor ik mij al eerder verontschuldigd heb. Dus we kunnen ook een beetje beschaafd blijven doen.

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## -Bart-

Wie is het geestelijk vader van dit DMX systeem ?
Waarom gaat er elke keer een leiding retour ? Niemand heeft ooit beweerd dat een dmx leiding 1 lus zou moeten zijn.
Als alles toch geboost wordt, kan je elke kring terplaatse afsluiten met een terminator, en is er geen retour leiding nodig.

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## Michel tenhage

Lijkt mij ook, Bart.
Die "lus" heb je al in de kabel zitten. ( signal "+" en signal "-" )

Met zeer veel hoogachting en waardering teken ik,

Michel Tenhage

----------


## CyberNBD

DMX MOET een lus zijn, dus de apparaten alleemaal achter elkaar in een ketting, Y splitters, (of een hele grote Y splitter zoals dit zou zijn zonder returns mag dus niet.  Als er per lijn (dus achter iedere output op die verdeeldoos) een booster/splitter zit kon het wel zonder returns, maar dat lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk dat dat zo is.  Wat ik uit het verhaal kan afleiden is dat de lijnen naar de grote verdeeldozen beneden worden geboost, maar van de verdeeldozen af niet meer.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## -Bart-

DMX hoeft dus geen lus te zijn, zolang je passieve splitters en open einden vermijdt.
Als het signaal uit de tafel 8 voudig wordt gesplit, scheelt dit een heleboel kabel connectoren etc.

OH Ja, dit zou wel de voorkeur genieten. Want mocht je NU door een een of andere reden je dmx in contact komen met je krachtstroom, (niet helemaal ondenkbaar) dan kan je letterlijk alles wat aan de dmx hangt "een stevige service beurt geven".


Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## jo vaes

Ja, dit is ook zo. Het signaal wordt beneden geboost via een RS-485 Optosplitter van martin.

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## -Bart-

Nu snap ik er nix meer van !
Waarom dan die returns ??
En die splitter heeft toch maar 4 uitgangen ?

Behaalde resultaten in het verleden bieden geen garantie voor de toekomst.

----------


## jo vaes

ja, een splitter heeft maar 4 uitgangen. THRU --&gt; dimmer
1 en 2 STAGE
3 en 4 TRUSS

Je moet dit bekijken als een centraal punt in de truss. Hierdoor komt het signaal en de stroom naar boven. Om van uit deze blok alles verder te verdelen hebben we die blauwe 16 ampère CEE stekkers die samen met het signaal zitten. Alle kabels hebben variérende lengtes aangezien het hier om een vaste tour gaat. Deze manier van bekabelen is zeer overzichtelijk en in tegenstelling tot wat men zou verwachten niet of zeer minimaal storingsgevoelig.
De rode stekkers zijn voor takels, blauwe voor voeding belichting.

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## Tiemen

3 heel simpele vraagjes:
_
- Wie mag een huis tekenen/ontwerpen?
- Wie mag een brug tekenen/ontwerpen?
- Wie mag een flatgebouw tekenen/ontwerpen?
_

Tiemen

Ps er is een uitspraak "er zijn geen domme vragen, alleen domme antwoorden". Het is waar.

----------


## jo vaes

Waar maakt u zich toch druk om. Als dat gekeurd is en veilig is dan is er geen probleem.

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> ik ga niet zomaar aan mijn baas vragen om die keuringsbewijzen boven te halen voor 'iemand' op een forum, hij gaat mij die toch nie zomaar overhandigen



Als je constructies zelf maakt (waar ik ten zeerste zou tegen bezwaren als je geen BI bent), en je krijgt dat gekeurd, dan is het realistisch om er fier op te zijn. En als er iemand aan je kunde twijfelt, dan zou het maar logisch zijn om die twijfel direct de kop in te drukken met _feiten_ (bvb. waar er gekeurd is). Helaas kan dit blijkbaar niet, en _dat_ vind ik zorgwekkend...

Tiemen

----------


## jo vaes

Persoonlijk kan ik dit niet aangezien ook nog maar een beperkte tijd bij DWR werk.
Maar ik zal deze informatie achterhalen en u de naam en de gegevens van het controleorgaan wel overhandigen. Heb er geen probleem mee dat iemand zich hier vragen over stelt, het gaat hier dan ook om de veiligheid van nietswetende mensen die zich gewoon willen amuseren.

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## LJ Chris

Ik snap niet dat tiemen zich hier zo druk om maakt. 
Ik kan alleen zeggen dat ik DWR al verschillende malen aan het werk heb gezien in limburg en dat ze telkens hun show zeer goed afwerken. Ook kwa veiligheid heb ik niks aan te merken.
Als hun trussen gekeurd zijn, dan zullen ze toch wel veilig zijn niet?

Mvg

Briers Christian
BSL

----------


## jo vaes

Ze zijn zeker gekeurd, heb de keuringsbewijzen gezien toen wij deze in het poorthuis in peer moesten voorleggen. Maar ik ben die details vergeten zoals de naam, enz...


Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## moderator

De beledigingen die hier stonden geplaatst zijn door mij verwijderd
onder verwijzing van de forum regels vraag ik een ieder zich op de fora netjes te gedragen.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Pino

Misschien moet Tiemen maar eens een keertje ervaring opdoen in een fabriek, en dan liefst in de petrochemie. Daar MOET alles tot in de puntjes gekeurd zijn. Zoek naar de borgmoeren, ik betwijfel dat je ze zal vinden in de pijperij, en zeker al niet in de metalen constructies , waarmee de gebouwen zijn opgetrokken.
Tot 150 pond druk wordt alles vastgezet met M10 of M12 en in enkele gevallen M16 ZONDER borgmoer- 4 stuks per flens- en ik kan je verzekeren, de krachten die op industriële pijpen met een werkdruk van 6 tot 8 bar terecht komen zijn van een heel andere orde als diegene die je krijgt door wat licht aan een beetje truss te hangen. Ik daag je uit om de bouten die met een pneumatische sleutel zijn vastgedraaid met een gewone sleutel los te draaien. En een bout die je over draait , toch zeker M10 moet wel van heel slechte kwaliteit zijn geweest.
Trouwens als die truss gekeurd is heeft ie zeker ook een max toegelaten gewicht meegekregen, misschien ook efkes aan denken.
Tussen haakjes: als jij een metalen trap opgaat kan je misschien ook eerst best kijken dat ie wel vast gezet is met borgmoeren...
Groeten,
Pino

----------


## Tiemen

Wat is je punt nu eigenlijk? Nee ik zit niet in de chemische sector, als dat je vraag is. En ten tweede, wat bedoel je eigenlijk? Geen borgmoeren meer nodig? Waarom bestaan ze dan?

Eventjes om verder op je reactie in te gaan:




> citaat:
> de krachten die op industriële pijpen met een werkdruk van 6 tot 8 bar terecht komen zijn van een heel andere orde als diegene die je krijgt door wat licht aan een beetje truss te hangen



Waarom haal je dan dat voorbeeld aan??? Die 2 dingen zijn inderdaad niet te vergelijken...





> citaat:
>  en zeker al niet in de metalen constructies , waarmee de gebouwen zijn opgetrokken.



Constructies worden weinig met bout/moer verbindingen gemaakt, dan zal je er sowieso geen tegenkomen...

Tiemen

PS Pond is een eenheid van massa, niet van druk...
PPS Al bij al wel grappig als we krachten op een mechanische constructie gaan vergelijken met krachten op pijpleidingen...Ga vooral zo door!

----------


## Pino

Tjah, 
jij hebt blijkbaar nog nooit een serieuse metalen constructie van dichtbij gezien. Bijna alle magazijnen, winkels, grote hallen , kortom  grote gebouwen opgetrokken mbv metaalsceletbouw hangen wel degelijk met bouten en moeren aan elkaar. Deze vergelijking maak ik om je duidelijk te maken dat deze manier best wel betrouwbaar kan zijn. ( WTC torens zijn idd ingestort ja )
De vergelijking met de pijpen haal ik aan om de sterkte van een bout aan te tonen: vb als je een pijp hebt van vb 4" waarin water met een druk van 6 bar. Op zich niets erg totdat je ergens een valve op die leiding , gestuurd door een pneumatische actuator, open en dicht stuurt. Hoe sneller de valve bediend wordt hoe groter het effect. Menig beginnend operator gaat lopen van de schrik omdat hij nog nooit zo'n pijp zo heeft zien "springen". De bouten houden dat allemààl, en trillen echt niet los. Waar dat wel kan gebeuren gebruikt men meestal borgringen ( rondellen met ribbeltjes ).

Nu waarom bestaan borgmoeren: deze worden voornamelijk gebruikt bij draaiend of draaibaar equippement. vb een beugel waar een speaker aanhangt en die links of rechts kan gedraaid worden, zonder dat daarbij de moer meedraaid; al is dit heel relatief.

Maar ik moet toch zeggen dat ik je bewonder voor jouw streven naar veiligheid. Dacht iedereen er eerst maar eens even over na.
Groeten,
Pino

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Beetje vaag, maak ik snap het wel Pino. 
Volgens mij is er nog een andere reden dat men overgestapt is op conische koppelingen. Dat wordt denk ik hiero vergeten: Tijd.

Niet iedereen heeft een boor paraat om bouten mee aan te draaien. Dus daar komt het steeksleutelsetje weer om de hoek kijken. En wat gaat dan sneller? Juist, conische koppelingen. Ik denk dus meer aan een tegemoetkoming van de wensen van de klant, dan aan belastbaarheid per verbindingspunt. 

By the way: Jo heeft keuringsbewijzen. De heren van het keuringsinstituut hebben het maximale belastbaar gewicht vastgesteld en ik denk dat DWR daar niet over heen gaat. Ze staan toch niet voor niets in de grote hallen. Kijk eens onder EIGEN VEILIGHEID in the lounge. Staat een heel verhaal over Sensation. Wat ik je brom, daar zal wel  een legertje controleurs aanwezig zijn. Daar zal dan ook wel een Dikke Van Dale vol met keuringspapieren aanwezig zijn. 

En nog iets.

Ik zag laatst in Duitsland ook een hele constructie van eenzelfde type truss als hier behandeld wordt.Ook met bouten gekoppeld. Daaro zijn ze veel strenger met controleren dan hiero. De jongens van de TUV (tadadaaaaaaaaa)keurden het goed. 

Vaag verhaal Gerrit, Ja dat weet ik Gerrit........... :Smile: 

Gerrit Hurkens

----------


## Merijndj

Hallo, ik zat laatst dat ontzettende stomme TV programma (fear factor) te kijken en daar gebruiken ze dezelfde soort truss.

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## DeMennooos

Is dat een garantie dat het per definitie goed is?

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Tiemen

Daar ging het me juist om, en die reacties als van Merijn zijn zo typisch : "het ziet er wel ...." of "ik denk wel dat ....".

Showtechniek zei:
"Ooit gehoord van de merken Thomas, Tomcat en Slick?"

Ik wist ook wel dat truss *er zo kan uitzien*...

Tiemen

----------


## Juce

Tiemen, het is niet om je af te breken, maar toch even terug verwijzen naar je eigen woorden:





> citaat:Onlangs kwam ik dit tegen op internet, en het verbaasde me dat dit nog gedaan werd, ik dacht dat we al voorbij de "oertijd" waren. Zijn er mensen die dit al eens 'in real life' gezien hebben? Vooral de koppeling stoort me



Je vraagt dus of dat mensen dit al eens hebben gezien, dus als mensen daar melding van maken moet je ze niet afbreken ...





> citaat: Showtechniek zei:
> "Ooit gehoord van de merken Thomas, Tomcat en Slick?"
> 
> Ik wist ook wel dat truss er zo kan uitzien...



Eerst zeg je dat vooral de manier van koppelen je stoort, en dat je verwonderd bent dat dit systeem nog gebruikt wordt.  Verwijst er iemand naar grote en bekende merken van truss die dat gebruiken, is het weer neit goed.

Juce

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Hallo, ik zat laatst dat ontzettende stomme TV programma (fear factor) te kijken en daar gebruiken ze dezelfde soort truss.
> 
> groet,
> 
> 
> 
> MerijnDJ




Is een doordenker !!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## DeMennooos

Ja, net als die programma is live opgenomen......
Duhhh wanneer had je het dan willen opnemen, achteraf?

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Tiemen

Juce...Misschien kan ik me een beetje beter uitdrukken en je een nogal directe vraag stellen : 
_Kan jij Thomas Engineering vergelijken met iemand die zelf truss last 'die lijkt op prolyte'?_

Tiemen

----------


## Contour

Hallo Tiemen,

Het lostrillen van een bout/moer verbinding is niet erg waarschijnlijk wanneer deze goed is vastgedraaid. Een bout bevatnamelijk geen bewegingsdraad. De spoed op de normale bouten is zodanig gekozen dat lostrillen erg onwaarschijnlijk is. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat truss werkelijk zo veel trillingen te verdragen krijgt.

Als vergelijk kijk eens hoe lang het duurt voordat een goed aangedraaide speakerbout lostrilt uit zijn inslagmoer.

MVG Contour

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Is dat een garantie dat het per definitie goed is?
> 
> Greetz,
> 
> De Mennooo's
> 
> http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
> Voor het profiel en de sites.



Ik bedoelde alleen maar dat ze dit dus in amerika ook gebruiken en de wet zegt dat daar laat het dus toe en daarmee weet ik ook wl dat dat geen garantie is voor hier in de benelux.

groet,



MerijnDJ

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Ik bedoelde alleen maar dat ze dit dus in amerika ook gebruiken en de wet zegt dat daar laat het dus toe en daarmee weet ik ook wl dat dat geen garantie is voor hier in de benelux.



Ik zou niet weten waarom dat zoiets _tegen de wet_ zou zijn...De vraag is als je zoiets *nabouwd*, als het dan per definitie goed is...





> citaat:Als vergelijk kijk eens hoe lang het duurt voordat een goed aangedraaide speakerbout lostrilt uit zijn inslagmoer.



Kan het iemand iets schelen als een bout lostrilt in een speaker? En dan de volgende vraag, kan het iemand iets schelen dat een bout in truss (of square)(die om de paar dagen vast/los gedraaid wordt) loskomt?

Tiemen

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> De spoed op de normale bouten is zodanig gekozen dat lostrillen erg onwaarschijnlijk is



Ik dacht dat dat het geval was bij metrisch fijn, en ik dacht ook dat we hier over gewone metrische schroefdraad spraken.

Tiemen

----------


## Martijn de Jong

Hoi Tiemen,

Vertel eens precies wat er mankeert aan de opbouw van de truss, waar zit volgens jou fouten in het vakwerk en waarom moet je minstens M16 gebruiken..?

Het lijkt mij trouwens onwaarschijnlijk dat je borgmoeren gaat gebruiken bij verbindingen die nauwelijks aan trillingen blootstaan en die vaak losgehaald moeten worden...

En wat voor een belasting vormt een aantal scans (over een segment truss misschien een belasting van 250kg) nu eigenlijk voor een vakwerk van 35x35cm? Ik neem aan dat truss niet alleen aan de uiteinden opgehangen wordt...

Groeten Martijn

----------


## Tiemen

"waarom moet je minstens M16 gebruiken"

De vergelijking wordt met bvb. Thomas gemaakt, dan trek ik die vergelijking door en moet dus M16 gebruikt worden.

"Het lijkt mij trouwens onwaarschijnlijk dat je borgmoeren gaat gebruiken bij verbindingen die nauwelijks aan trillingen blootstaan en die vaak losgehaald moeten worden..."

Het gaat me er niet om dat ze al dan niet aan trillingen moeten weerstaan of niet. Het gaat erom dat je er toch best het meest mogelijke voor doet om die moeren niet los te laten komen?

"En wat voor een belasting vormt een aantal scans (over een segment truss misschien een belasting van 250kg) nu eigenlijk voor een vakwerk van 35x35cm? Ik neem aan dat truss niet alleen aan de uiteinden opgehangen wordt..."

Daar zal bij Thomas of Tomcat of whatever wel over nagedacht zijn. En nu voor de 764ste keer "is het omdat het erop lijkt goed?".

Tiemen

----------


## dj_lucv

Waar is op de 3e foto die XLR nou voor? Zit daarin een booster? Of zitten die in die balk op de 4e foto?

----------


## Martijn de Jong

Hoi Tiemen,

Stel ik ben niet zo technisch, leg me dan eens uit waarom er onnodig buigspanningen optreden in het vakwerk zoals we dat op de foto zien, waar treden die spanningen op en als gevolg van wat..?

Groeten Martijn

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Stel ik ben niet zo technisch, leg me dan eens uit waarom er onnodig buigspanningen optreden in het vakwerk zoals we dat op de foto zien, waar treden die spanningen op en als gevolg van wat..?



Is het hier examen Bouwkunde ofzo? Daar ben ik helaas al voor geslaagd. En ja hoor, we hebben vakwerkberekeningen moeten doen. Pot vol koffie toch. Enne, als je "stel, ..." zegt blijkt daaruit dat je het wel weet? Waarom dan eerst van die vraag stellen en dan erna met jouw antwoord afkomen? Ik heb in m'n vorige post al je _opmerkingen_ moeten weerleggen, ik ga niet ieder woordje dat ik getypt heb 40934 keer verklaren. Als de krachten niet rechtstreeks door de buizen overgebracht worden, maar door een vlakke plaat en bout/moer koppeling zal het buigend moment/dwarskracht/normaalkracht-diagram er anders uitzien dan bij een rechtstreekse koppeling van de buizen. En wel in de negatieve zin. En ja, ik weet dat er fabrikanten zijn die dat ook gebruikt hebben. Ik weet ook dat het werkt. Maar ik weet ook dat er daar over nagedacht is en dat er berekeningen rond gevoerd zijn. Het enige wat ik van deze truss weet is dat hij "nagebouwd is op basis van Prolyte".

Tiemen

----------


## Davy Gabriels

ik heb DWR al enkele malen trussen zien opbouwen (ik doe namelijk kleine verhuur in hun buurgemeente...)
Die kerel heeft mij toen verteld over hun trussen: ze worden in een groot en redelijk bekend metaalbedrijf in Meeuwen door vakbekwame lassers gelast,en deze worden hierna onmiddellijk door een erkend keuringsorgaan gekeurd. ik zag dat zij hun trussen vastschroeven mbv een pneumatische schroefmachine,dit gaat dus supersnel.
En die bouten, ze gebruiken 4xM16, met borgmoeren,die zullen dus niet lostrillen.Btw, een M16 heeft een afschruifkracht van MINSTENS 1 ton!!

Astemblief, ik hoop dat er nu wat minder gezeikt wordt over hun manier van werken...

Jo, ik weet niet of ik met jou daarover eens gebabbeld heb? het was iemand van dwr maar ken zijn naam niet!

Groetjes
davy

PS. deze gasten bouwen hun constructies meestal op trusspoten= superveilig.Niet gelijk andere boeren hier in de buurt die het uiteinde van een driehoekconstructie takelen aan de paal van een spantent!!!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

en zij zijn volgens mij de enigen die een beveiliging plaatsen als ze een spiegelbol ophangen!
Want wat doe je als het kettingkje aan een spiegelbol van 1m breekt?

----------


## Tiemen

Voila...Dat is nu eens een reactie die al heel wat vragen deftig beantwoord...Hoe moeilijk kan het leven toch zijn!

T

----------


## jo vaes

Nee davy, volgens mij heb ik niet met u gepraat. Waar heb je dan met iemand van DWR gepraat?

Dat van die spiegelbol werd ons opgelegd door het keuringsorgaan toen wij de volledige set van studio brussel hebben laten keuren. En dan doen wij dat gewoon. Zo'n ring kost 2 keer niks bij wijze van spreken, dus een kleine moeite om grote problemen te voorkomen.

groeten

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## Davy Gabriels

tja waar was da weer...ik denk in opglabbeek ergens op een 30+ fuif waar tom de groot moest draaien.Hebben we voor de fuif eens effe staan praten met iemand van jullie.

Als ge ziet wat sommige van uw collega's klaarstomen om trussen op te hangen aan tentpalen....jawadde daar loop ik toch niet onderdoor tijdens de fuif!

----------


## jo vaes

Ja, ik heb ook al 'speciale constructies' gezien.Ik moest eens licht doen op een beachparty in opglabbeek en in de andere tent was Euro S&L, die hingen hun truss gewoon op aan 2 safety's voor movingheads. Toen heb ik zeer verstandig een ommetje gemaakt.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

groetjes

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Ja, ik heb ook al 'speciale constructies' gezien.Ik moest eens licht doen op een beachparty in opglabbeek en in de andere tent was Euro S&L, die hingen hun truss gewoon op aan 2 safety's voor movingheads. Toen heb ik zeer verstandig een ommetje gemaakt.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Hihi, Jo heeft het ook al niet echt op Euro S&L ....
Ma is nie de enige  :Smile:  Heb al constructies van die mannen gezien waar mijn maag een paar keer van ronddraaide....

BTW : Weet iemand wie kiezelfeesten in Uikhoven deed???  Daar draaide mijn maag pas helemaal rond.... constructie dragend aan spanbanden die waren gehangen rond 'uitsteeksel' van een paar cm aan de spanten van de tent....

Werd er echt ziek van... en daar staat dan 4000 man onder  :Frown: (((
Was er zo slecht van dat ik zelfs ben vergeten te vragen wie dat deed....




<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Davy Gabriels

idd die "speciale" constructie was op beachparty in opglabbeek.
dus de party tent langs de 30+ tent....waar de 30+ muziek luider is dan de party tent :-))

Nie moeilijk natuurlijk: dubbele EAW 850 set tegen 3 setjes focal...

----------


## CyberNBD

Tjah die manier van riggen bij de kiezelfeesten stelde ik mij ook vragen bij, maarjah.
Hier een fotootje voor de anderen:


Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom


Bijgewerkt door - CyberNBD op 10/09/2002  21:39:22

----------


## jo vaes

Volgens mij was dit music-scene op de kiezelfeesten. Maar ik ben niet zeker. Ze hebben de kiezelfeesten in 2000 en 2001 ook gedaan. Ze kwamen dan alles bij ons huren. Alvast de site http://www.music-scene.tk/

goeten

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Tjah die manier van riggen bij de kiezelfeesten stelde ik mij ook vragen bij, maarjah.
> Hier een fotootje voor de anderen:



Als ik die foto ziet draait mijn maag opnieuw rond... 
is niet echt duidelijk te zien hoe de truss was opgehangen aan het gebinte van de tent...
Kan da hier moeilijk omschrijven maar was een een soort van pinnen die uitsteken uit het gebinte...
Dat zelfs de brandweer dit toeliet...

Was daar met enkele kenissen en die vonden het zelfs gevaarlijk! En kan je zeggen dat die niet op de hoogte zijn van zulke dingen...

music-scene.... SHAME ON YOU!!!








De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Volgens mij was dit music-scene op de kiezelfeesten. Maar ik ben niet zeker. Ze hebben de kiezelfeesten in 2000 en 2001 ook gedaan. Ze kwamen dan alles bij ons huren. Alvast de site http://www.music-scene.tk/
> 
> goeten
> 
> Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium



Klopt idd staan zelfs foto's van op de site!!! Juist bekeken...
Op de laatste foto zie je duidelijk dat de manier van riggen <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle> is!!!!


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Aha...gekeurd! En kan iemand daar dan wat duidelijkheid over scheppen?



Hallo Tiemen,
wat wil je gekeurd hebben?
Eris is maar 1 norm op de wereld die zich met truss bezighoudt.. en die komt uit de VS (en is in iets gewijzigde vorm inmiddels ook geaccepteerd in Engeland...) Mar als je een keuring wilt op de rondheid van de buis, de reflectie van het glimmende aluminium, de maatvastheid en hoeknauwkeurigheid van de wandstaven (diagonalen) dan is er altijd wel iemand die dat keuren wil.
Dus of keuren op de sterkte en veiligheids-eisen voor aluminium bouwconstructies - Eurocode 9 (meen ik) en of de RW-TüV [die houdt DIN 4113 deel en deel 2 aan, en daaraan rammelt nogal wat als je ook de Duitse BGV-C1 erop wilt toepassen]. 
Dus nu moet de klant (hij en zijn publiek lopen het meeste risico) maar aan die firma vragen om een technisch constructiedossier en berekeningsrapport. En de controle daarvan door een deskundige - die de keuring uitvoert door te kijken of de statische berekeningen kloppen met de gebruikte materialen, de afmetingen, de plaatsing, de verbindingen, de laskwaliteit enz enz enz.
Een kijken of elk deeltje ook individueel gemerkt is met de naam v.d. fabrikant, het type, de belastbaarheid enz.
Helaas is de indruk van de foto's wat al die dingen betreft inderdaad niet hoopgevend, ook al glimt het wel mooi.
Is er in Belgie een wet die iets zegt over truss? En is die dan ook niet nodig?

greetz (?)
Rinus Bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Ik heb dit topic maar een paar keer aan me voorbij laten gaan, maar dan nu toch echt even een reactie.
> 
> Uit de postings is weer eens te peilen wat voor soort klussen de mensen hier doen.
> 
> Ooit gehoord van de merken Thomas, Tomcat en Slick?
> 
> Dat zijn echt Amerikaanse merken en daar werkt het namelijk altijd zo.
> http://www.jthomaseng.com
> ...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Ooit gehoord van de merken Thomas, Tomcat en Slick?
> Dat zijn echt Amerikaanse merken en daar werkt het namelijk altijd zo.
> Conish met pennen is 100x sneller....
> maar ik heb Pro-Lyte - Euro truss - Interal en protruss zien scheuren / breken / vouwen..
> Dit heb ik nog NOOIT meegemaakt met de trussing van amerikaans fabrikaat. Do i need to say more?



Jazeker moet je wat meer zeggen:
vertel me eens welk type van de oorspronkelijk ENGELSE fabrikant Slick werkt met het hier getoonde "eindplaten" systeem? Natuurlijk werkt conisch sneller...
en natuurlijk gaan de trussjes van Prolyte Eurotruss en al die andere imitaties eerder stuk, want er is/was tot voor kort geen Amerkaanse fabrikant te vinden die zulke dunwandige buizen gebruikte, en daarom gebruiken we die trussen amper in Europa: veel aluminium is duur en zwaar - en "ons bunt zunig en lui!" Conische koppelingssystemen en de Slick of Thomas mes-vork-koppelingen zijn stukken sterker en veel sneller te monteren. Log maar een in op de Thomas site en vergelijk de belastbaarheid van bijvoorbeeld de 52cm GP-truss in de "eindplaten-uitvoering" en in de Supertruss versie. Precies dezelfde buizen en stijlen maar andere koppeling en grote verschillen. En dat je nog nooit een eindplatentruss hebt zien scheuren is misschien een gebrek aan werkuren ermee.. Misschien moet je eens een Amerikaanse rigger zonder merk-binding in vertrouwen nemen.
Genoeg weer voor nu, een college trekst over de voor en nadelen van koppelsystemen zou wat te ver voeren...
Maar in de Prolyte brochures staat een redelijk eerlijk overzicht ervan.
Groeten 
Rinus Bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> HEEL HET ONTWERP IS GEKEURD !!!!!



Hallo Jo,
 je maakt me nu wel heel nieuwsgierig. Ook al heb ik er geen bal mee te maken, je kunt me nu alleen nog maar overtuigen wat betreft keuring als je de naam van de keringsfirma, en de belastbaarheid van dit trusstype op deze site zet (of als je dat niet wilt aan mij mailt). Ik zit al dik 20 jaar in deze business en heb heel wat fouten of krom gereken voorbij zien komen - en ook zelf gemaakt, want niemand is foutloos. Zelfs certificeerders en keurders niet!
Ik heb heel wat "truss-bakkers" mogen wijzen op de gebreken in hun materiaal, ontwerp, berekening of fabricage.
En jouw opmerking over het sneller monteren van dit systeem dan van een conisch systeem geeft me reden tot twijfel aan de objectieve metingen. Dit eigenbouw-systeem is allicht veel goedkoper dan een conische koppeling van Eurotruss, Slick, TotalFab of Prolyte, maar ABSOLUUT niet sneller! Ik daag je uit om dat met objectieve metingen vast te stellen. Daar wil ik graag een artikel aan wijden in een van de theatertechnische vakbladen (Zichtlijnen in Nederland en Proscenium in Belgie) als blijkt dat je gelijk mocht hebben, want tot nu toe is mijn ervaring tegengesteld!
Overigens wat is het aanhaalmoment dat jullie op de M10-8.8 bouten toepassen?
Is de truss legering 6082, 6063 of 6061?
Graag een serieuze reactie, want ik heb serieuze twijfels aan enkele van jouw opmerkingen! Alleen een eerlijk standpunt en objektief feit brengt onze industrie op hoger niveau. 
Groeten 
Rinus Bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar nu even graag wat serieuzer:





> citaat:
> de krachten die op industriële pijpen met een werkdruk van 6 tot 8 bar terecht komen zijn van een heel andere orde als diegene die je krijgt door wat licht aan een beetje truss te hangen.



Graag hoorde ik nu ook wat getallen? Dat weten we of je ook snapt waar je over praat. (Helaas wekt het bij mij niet die indruk!)
... N  of .... kN voor de krachten en 
....Nmm voor de momenten en 
.... N/mm2 voor de spanningen... 
Heb je wel eens een truss-berekening gezien?





> citaat:
> Ik daag je uit om de bouten die met een pneumatische sleutel zijn vastgedraaid met een gewone sleutel los te draaien.



En wat bedoel je daar nu precies mee?

{quote]
En een bout die je over draait , toch zeker M10 moet wel van heel slechte kwaliteit zijn geweest.[/quote]
En dus verwacht je in zo'n berekening een specificatie van de bout maat (M10, M12 M16 of M20) en lengte en de staalkwaliteit van die bouten 4.6 ; 6.8 ; 8.8 enz.




> citaat:
> 
> Trouwens als die truss gekeurd is heeft ie zeker ook een max toegelaten gewicht meegekregen, misschien ook efkes aan denken.



En dat is toch het minste dat Jo had kunnen opgeven want hij moet daar dagelijks mee werken, bij elk lichtplan dient gecontroleerd of de truss-overspanningen en steunpunten dit kunnen hebben kwa buigende momenten en afschuif- en dwarskrachten. En dat staat in de tabellen waar we allemaal zo nieuwsgierig naar worden. 
Laten we de discussie zuiver houden: argumenten en feiten!

Rinus Bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> By the way: Jo heeft keuringsbewijzen. De heren van het keuringsinstituut hebben het maximale belastbaar gewicht vastgesteld en ik denk dat DWR daar niet over heen gaat. Wat ik je brom, daar zal wel  een legertje controleurs aanwezig zijn. Daar zal dan ook wel een Dikke Van Dale vol met keuringspapieren aanwezig zijn.



WAT keuren ze? en hoe? 
Je hebt wel een grenzeloos vertrouwen in de controleurs... Ik noem er enkele: Arbeidsinspectie? Onderwijsinspectie? AID? Verkeersinspectie? Keuringsdienst van Waren? Vuurwerkinspectie? Brandveiligheidsinspectie? Bouw en WoningToezicht? Het maakt hun niet uit wat ze keuren het is toch jouw verantwoordelijkheid en aansprakelijkheid!! Vergeet dat nooit: geen enkele certificeerder is te dagvaarden voor een falend product, ook niet na een keuring!!!!
I'll rest my case.





> citaat:
> Ik zag laatst in Duitsland ook een hele constructie van eenzelfde type truss als hier behandeld wordt. Ook met bouten gekoppeld. Daaro zijn ze veel strenger met controleren dan hiero. De jongens van de TUV (tadadaaaaaaaaa)keurden het goed.



Als er geen drol (of spot) aan die truss hing is dat niet moeilijk: soms is truss eigenlijk alleen maar decor! Dus alles staat in verhouding tot het gebruik cq de belasting!

Groeten 
Rinus Bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> "nagebouwd is op basis van Prolyte".



Misschien de buiten-afmetingen van het 4-kante vakwerk, maar het hele (belabberde!) koppelsysteem heeft NIETS met Prolyte te maken... Ooit maakte Eurotruss iets in deze geest, mmaar dan heel wat steviger en toch zijn ze daar ook weer van afgestapt.
Dus geheel eens met Tiemen: er is alle reden voor twijfel aan deze lichte versie van "eindplatentruss": in de VS zijn dit soort "eindplaten" namelijk heel wat zwaarder en sterker uitgevoerd!
En uit betrouwbare bron (de fabrikanten zelf!) weet ik dat ze het nu een stom systeem vinden. Maar het is net als met VHS: Video2000 van Philips was technisch beter en slimmer, maar de hele video-markt was al doordrenkt met VHS: dat werd de standaard. IN de VS (gelukkig niet hier) is de "eindplatentruss" de standaard en dat zal nog jaren duren.

groeten 

Rinus Bakker

----------


## LJ Chris

hoi iedereen

Ik ben net terug van de My Way party in As, Belgie.
DWR heeft de S&L verzorgt en ik moet zeggen het was weer een feestje :-)

Ik kwam de tent binnen en zoals gewoonlijk "check" ik even wat equipment ze bijhebben.
Wat direct in het oog sprong was de manier waarop de trussen in de tent hingen, ze hingen namelijk gewoon aan de palen van de tent.
Als ik me het goed herriner is er al eens een topic geweest ivm met de trussen aan de tent palen te hangen en is dit niet echt veilig?

Mischien even off topic:
Aan de DJ van vanavond: Je bent deze avond net hetzelfde gestart als in de Moonlight party in gruitrode: intro en dan TLD :-)

ALe nog ne goeie avond aan DWR team en tot een van dees in gruitrode

Greetz

Briers CHristian
BSL Sound & Light

----------


## Davy Gabriels

yep ben er ook geweest in as....
voorkant trussdriehoek stond op 2 towers en achterkant in 1 punt aan paaltent omhoog getrokken :-(((

----------


## jo vaes

Eigenlijk doen wij dit regelmatig, op de royer beach party hadden wij dit ook gedaan. Hiervoor gebruiken wij gekeurde tentklemmen en er wordt altijd op voorrand geïnformeerd bij de leverancier of het mogelijk is om in de tent te takelen. We hebben een technieker die door de week tenten bouwt, hij weet er ook al het één en het ander van.

Tentklemmen worden voorzien van rubberen binnenzijde en worden meteen pneumatische klopper vastgezet. Ze worden maar aan 1 kant belast zodat de klem zich eigenlijk zelf al vastzet. 

Groeten

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## jo vaes

Maarja, aangezien dit takelen toch sowieso nogal risicovol is hebben wij een nieuwe constructie op poten bedacht, voorlopig word deze alleen gebruikt voor Megadance . 

Fotoooooooootjes
http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/d...hotoPhotoID327
http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/d...hotoPhotoID329
http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/d...hotoPhotoID328

groeteeeeeeen

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

Bijgewerkt door - moderator op 16/09/2002  20:07:00

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Hiervoor gebruiken wij gekeurde tentklemmen en er wordt altijd op voorhand geïnformeerd bij de leverancier of het mogelijk is om in de tent te takelen. We hebben een technieker die door de week tenten bouwt, hij weet er ook al het één en het ander van. Tentklemmen worden voorzien van rubberen binnenzijde en worden meteen pneumatische klopper vastgezet. Ze worden maar aan 1 kant belast zodat de klem zich eigenlijk zelf al vastzet. 
> Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium



Nou Jo,
die gekeurde materialen liggen bij jullie wel erg hoog opgestapeld! Mijns inziens nogal twijfelachtige truss [met keur?], 
Asymmetrisch belaste rubbergevulde tentklemmen [met keur?]. 
En die 'Tenttechnieker' (daar zijn vele soorten van varierend van opgepikt uit de lokale kroeg tot tentmeesters met een hogere technische opleiding!) heeft ook een keur?  - Ook voor de tenten van andere concurerende leveranciers? 
Man en paard noemen verduidelijkt veel: 
- die klemmen zijn belastbaar tot ... kg 
- met een veiligheidsfactor van ... : 1 (de takels hebben 5:1, dus minder mag het niet zijn...) en 
- ze zijn gekeurd door .... (AIB-Vincotte? SGS? Bureau Veritas? TNO? DNV? Lloyds? TuV? Aboma/Keboma? Liftinstituut?)
- de keuring baseert zich op de .... (norm-nummers?, MachineRichtlijn?)

laat eens weten wat je nu wel of niet weet van je eiegen materiaal?

rinus bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Maarja, aangezien dit takelen toch sowieso nogal risicovol is hebben wij een nieuwe constructie op poten bedacht, voorlopig word deze alleen gebruikt voor Megadance.



Ik ben blij dat er bretels zijn uitgevonden... want na jouw vorige posting zakte mijn broek wel heel erg snel af!
Is al dat gekeurde hijsen dan toch nog zo risicovol da je vervolgens portaaltjes gaat bouwen van die truss?
Wel eens gehoord van sterkte en stabiliteit-risico?

"Oh Lord spend your money on safety & know-how" en doe dan maar gewoon een Fordje. (vrij naar McGuyversound ofzo)  

greetzzz.......
Rinus Bakker

----------


## jo vaes

Voila, nu weet ik het weer, keuring is gebeurd via AIB-Vincotte. Deze keuring is gebeurd op het productiebedrijf waar onze truss gemaakt wordt. Mede hierdoor weet ik hier niet meer van aangezien ik geen rigger ben, maar wel lichttechnieker

groeten

Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## jo vaes

Moet er nu over alles gezeikt worden. Alles wordt gekeurd door AIB-Vincotte. Vraag daar dan de informatie, mijn baas heeft het al druk genoeg en ik ga hem daar niet voor achterna lopen omdat iemand op het forum dit eens moet weten. U zal het alleszins wel beter weten als mij, dus vraag de informatie maar op hé. Zij zullen u beter de technische details kunnen uitleggen als ik, aangezien ik nog maar beperkte tijd bij dit bedrijf werk.

Groeten


Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Moet er nu over alles gezeikt worden..... Alles wordt gekeurd door AIB-Vincotte.  Vraag daar dan de informatie........
> omdat iemand op het forum dit eens moet weten. U zal het alleszins wel beter weten als mij....  ....aangezien ik nog maar beperkte tijd bij dit bedrijf werk....
> Jo Vaes - DWR sound and light - belgium



Nou Jo, 
niet van die lange tenen hoor!

Alleen lijkt het me in jouw positie beter om jezelf ook beter te informeren. Volgens Europees recht ben jij net zo verantwoordelijk voor jouw handelen met de Arbeidsmiddelen (truss enz) die voor hun taak ontworpen en berekend moeten zijn. Zo niet dan kan jij ook een pittige boete krijgen als het Parket een keer kwaad wil. 
De tijd dat de bazen hun personeel als mond-dode slaven konden behandelen ligt nu wel achter ons hoor. Op z'n minst heb je nu de belastbaarheidstabellen van die truss toch in handen (gehad). 
En de stelligheid waarmee je je bewering in eerdere postings deed zonder met een goede onderbouwing te komen lijken me meer op afbluffen (-ik ken de Vlaamse uitdrukking daarvoor niet). Er waren heel wat iemanden op dit forum dit iets over die eigenbouw-truss van DWR wilden weten. Toevallig heb ik inderdaad wat inside kennis van ontwerp, berekening en fabricage door mijn werk voor/met een aantal trussfabikanten. 
Kan jou het schelen als je ergens je voordeel mee kan doen...kost niks hoor!  En je baas zou het nog moeten waarderen ook als je met meer kennis van zaken met zijn materialen zou willen omgaan. En als hij dat niet zou willen zou je er maar beter ook weer zo snel mogelijk vertrekken...

Jouw opmerking over dat ik bij AIB-Vincotte de gegevens van jullie bedrijf zou kunnen opvragen geeft ook al aan dat je niet erg snapt hoe dit soort dingen in elkaar steken. 

Misschien moet je eens beginnen met de ANS-norm over truss (de enige op de wereld!) aan te schaffen. Dat gaat niet alleen over het ontwerp en de fabricage, maar ook over de documentatie en het gebruik - en dat is jouw afdeling. ANS E1.2 (2000) Entertainment Technology - Design Manufacture and Use of Aluminium Trusses and Towers. Tenslotte kan een lichttechnieker niet echt volhouden dat hij van de materialen waar hij zijn spots aan hangt niks hoeft te weten. Hoe zit het met de takels en de steels, hijsbanden enz. Hoef je ook niks van te weten?
Als er ooit een ongeluk zou gebeuren met je wel heel erg kwetsbaar in arbeidsrechtskundig opzicht.
"Ich habe es nicht gewust!" Die geldt al niet meer sinds Neurenberg 1946!
Probeer het ook eens positief te benaderen als je aan het twijfelen wordt gebracht.

succes 
Rinus Bakker

----------


## LJ Gerrit

Rinus,

Ik denk dat ik je binnenkort ga bellen, ik ben erg nieuwsgierig geworden naar deze moelijke materie.
Ik werk al geruime tijd in de licht branche, en sinds 1 jaar ben ik werkzaam bij Fairlight als verkoper in de buitendienst.
Kun je me wat interessante site's doormailen, waar ik meer te weten kan komen over rigging in het algemeen.
Wie geeft er in Nederland opleidingen hierin??

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Heej,

ik kreeg vandaag toevallig de folder van het IAB binnen (welke veel samenwerken met zowel focus als flashlight, ik dacht dat het een onderdeel was van flash..) deze hebben een cursus rigging en hijstechnieken, volgens mij voornamelijk voor speakers, in hun programma, als je meer info wil kun je volgens mij terecht op www.iab.nl en anders, mail maar effe.

Gerrit, had ik jou toevallig aan de lijn over die gobo's voor 1220's? zo ja, ik wacht nog op een mailtje.

Ralph

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Heej,
> ik kreeg vandaag toevallig de folder van het IAB binnen (.) deze hebben een cursus rigging en hijstechnieken, volgens mij voornamelijk voor speakers, in hun programma,



Ha die Ralph, 
ja die cursus heb ik destijds ook voor het IAB opgestart en de tekst ervoor geschreven. Maar het onderwerp is een beetje te beperkt want er wordt nog steeds veel meer licht -en effecten- gehesen dan geluid, en aanvankeijk was het een beetje teveel staren naar de navel in het kader van: "wie heeft de beste" (Neem van mij aan er is ook een hoop shit op de markt in de wereld die Speaker Pan heet) en daarin verschilt het geluid niet wezenlijk van het licht. Wat betreft de veiligheid en kwaliteit van hobby & thuisfabricage van hijswerktuigen en gereedschappen verwijs ik je naar de andere discussieforums.

groeten 
Rinus Bakker

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Rinus,
> 1. Ik denk dat ik je binnenkort ga bellen, ik ben erg nieuwsgierig geworden naar deze moeilijke materie.
> 2. Ik werk al geruime tijd in de licht branche, en sinds 1 jaar ben ik werkzaam bij Fairlight als verkoper in de buitendienst.
> 3. Kun je me wat interessante site's doormailen, waar ik meer te weten kan komen over rigging in het algemeen.
> 4. Wie geeft er in Nederland opleidingen hierin??
> Alvast bedankt.



Hallo LJGerrit, 
1. bellen kan altijd, maar ik vrees dat een antwoord op de "moeilijke materie" niet in 1 telefoontje te geven is.
2. leuk, ook een bedrijf met veel CM's - in mijn Flashlight tijd daar heel wat van ge- en verkocht! En dan moet je nog maar eens intern informeren over Amstelveen - ben ik adviseur - want daar zijn we niet helemaal uit. 
3. het beste is om eens te beginnen met de ARGH! (de Association of Riggers & Ground-riggers in Holland, de "Nederlandse Riggers vereniging": www.argh.nl. En dan heb ik een soortgelijke lijst in mijn cursusboek staan, maar 2,5 pagina's A4 in deze posting is overdreven.
4. je raad het al! Dat doe ik zelf al zo'n 10 jaar voor Rhino Rigs BV (= mijn eigen toko) op eigen risico en op verzoek bij theaters, studio's, faciliteire bedrijven, beurshallen enz. Ik wil je wel wat info opsturen als je me even jouw gegevens rechtsreeks doormailt.

Groeten 
Rinus Bakker

----------


## Davy Gabriels

En jo...hij is gewoon de lichttechnieker en GEEN rigger,hij wil jullie gewoon info geven.
Wat voor hem belangrijk is,is dat em z'n scans-MHs aan het bollen krijgt.Hoe die trussen opgehangen worden zal hem eigenlijk worst wezen,da's werk voor de riggers.
En ik denk dat zijne baas(kurt geloof ik,niet?) geen tijd en goesting heeft om hier daar over te komen uitleggen...

----------


## jo vaes

yep, t'is kurt. :-)
Maar ik wil mij ook wel in die materie van truss e.d. gaan verdiepen. Ma ik loop momenteel nog school. Dus er is ook nog de factor tijd. 

Yep david :-), ben blij als mijn macskes allemaal werken. :-)


groeten

groeten en hou hem recht

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> En jo...hij is gewoon de lichttechnieker en GEEN rigger (...) Hoe die trussen opgehangen worden zal hem eigenlijk worst wezen, da's werk voor de riggers.
> En ik denk dat zijne baas(kurt geloof ik,niet?) geen tijd en goesting heeft om hier daar over te komen uitleggen...



Het was Jo die zich in de discussie mengde, en dus de suggestie wekte voor de trussing (en rigging) verantwoordelijk te zijn. Maar misschien kan zijn sleutelende collega van de eerste foto het woord verder voeren... of is dat ook geen "rigger" maar een "trusser"... of zijn beide disciplines door Kurt toch gewoon 'op het bordje' van de lichttechniekers gegooid en worden ze zich daarvan nu wat meer bewust?
Maar als je je Mac-jes 'aan het bollen' hebt en daarna dondert de hele bende naar beneden, hoever ben je dan?

Binnen de Nederlandse Arbo-wet zou Kurt zo behoorlijke risico's nemen op forse bekeuringen (tot € 15.000,-) vanwege een potentieel arbeidsonveilige situatie! Gelukkig is het Parket in Belgie niet zo aktief, maar dat kan nog altijd veranderen als het groet ongeluk eenmaal gebeurd is. Zo moeten de inmplicaties van de theaterbranden in Belgie uit de jaren '50 (vorige eeuw) kennelijk alweer geheel vergeten zijn.

suc6
Rinus Bakker.

----------


## jo vaes

Nope, er werdt mij om een reactie gevraagd.

groeten

groeten en hou hem recht

----------


## jo vaes

au contraire mon ami. We zijn al regelmatig gecontroleerd daar het parket, blijkbaar altijd de juist papieren kunnen voorleggen. Nog nooit een vervolging gehad.

MVG

groeten en hou hem recht

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> We zijn al regelmatig gecontroleerd daar het parket, blijkbaar altijd de juist papieren kunnen voorleggen. Nog nooit een vervolging gehad.



Pleit dit dan voor jullie company of tegen het parket?
(Enschede? Hoorn? Volendam? Tiel? Bouwfraude? Onderwijsinspecties? Gezondheidsinspectie? ICT? Voedselveiligheid? Van Noppen? Augusta/Cools? Dutroux?)
Pas na het ongeval of schandaal blijkt hoe "goed" die inspecties altijd gefunktioneerd hebben. 
Ik zou niet teveel op hun oordeel (snappen ze iets van de materie van ons vak? -&gt; het zijn slechts papier-schuivers)vertrouwen, en mijn eigen kennis maximaliseren. Tenslotte loop je er ook zelf onder! 
Hoe zit het nou echt met die "rigging & trussing"-verantwoordelijkheid bij jullie? Toch de lichttechniekers?

No further questions your Honour!

Rinus Bakker

----------


## moderator

We hebben het nu al reeds 8 pagina's lang over een trussing die gebruikt wordt door een collega-bedrijf.
De juiste mensen van dat bedrijf zijn overduidelijk niet actief hier op het forum.

In een laatste en ultieme poging om toch duidelijkheid over de specs van die truss delen te krijgen zal ik het bedrijf mailen met het verzoek om deze discussie eens door te lezen en dan zo vriendelijk te willen zijn om hun specs kenbaar te maken.

We kunnen enkel hopen dat ze daartoe genegen zijn, het zou een hoop duidelijkheid geven over de in dit onderwerp gestelde vragen.

Tot ik een reactie heb gekregen van DWR sluit ik voorlopig dit onderwerp. Alles wat er gezegd moest worden( en veel meer<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>) is reeds afdoende aan bod gekomen. Nu wordt het tijd om duidelijkheid te krijgen!

Met vriendelijke groeten,

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------

